# Renewal Prices!



## Sutty 90

I'm due to renew my car insurance and I really can't understand the prices Im getting. 

The car in question is a standard 2004 1.2 litre fiat punto that I use as a run about daily for my short commute to work. Im 26 and have had my license nearly 4 years which is clean with no claims on any previous policy's. Last year my policy cost £450 for the year and that was with 2 years no claims, no claims made and no driving convictions. 

This year I now have 3 years no claims, no claims made and still have a clean licence. Nothing has changed in this time other than my marital status, I'm now recently married. 

I'm now being quoted at best £600 for the coming year! Where and how are they getting this extra £150? The only thing I can think of that's bumping it up is the cars age and value but still cant see how it would effect it so much. I was wishfully hoping it would be around the £400 mark! 

Im really annoyed at how this has worked out and very reluctantly paying it. If it wasn't for the fact I'm looking to buy a new car in the next month or so which would be a similar price to what I'm paying for this policy i think I would be looking at getting rid of the car all together! 

Can anyone shed some light on this for me please as I can't get my head around it! 

Thanks in advance! 

Sutty


----------



## fozzy

Our renewal is due come the 17th of oct, and it had also gone up from £280 to £460, but a quick search on the net and a call to our insurers had it down to £248 in no time. Give them a call it's much better to speak to them to organise the best cover and price


----------



## Sicskate

As above, give them a bell and tell them you've found it for £380


----------



## MDC250

A tiny bit will be due to an increase in the rate of Insurance Premium Tax, the rest is the insurance industry taking the proverbial.

They've made a saving of circa £1 billion following personal injury reforms yet are not passing the savings on...despite promising to do so 

Almost like it's played out as they planned.


----------



## Darlofan

Sutty is that the price from your existing insurer or the best you can get from shopping around? If existing then you need to learn that insurance companies don't do loyalty. They lure customers in with a reasonable quote then hike prices on renewal hoping lazy customers can't be bothered shopping around.


----------



## Cookies

Sorry to hear that chum. One thing that I was advised to do was add my wife onto the policy. Strangely enough (and somewhat ironically) it brought my premium down considerably. Apparently us married folk are slightly less of a liability than those single yobbos. 

Give it a go, and definitely shop around. Renewal premiums are somewhat of a rip off.

Hope you get sorted chum. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Cookies said:


> Sorry to hear that chum. One thing that I was advised to do was add my wife onto the policy. Strangely enough (and somewhat ironically) it brought my premium down considerably. Apparently us married folk are slightly less of a liability than those single yobbos.
> 
> Give it a go, and definitely shop around. Renewal premiums are somewhat of a rip off.
> 
> Hope you get sorted chum.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Definitely this!

I added my GF and when I told them she had access to another car and therefore would not drive it much it went down even further....!

Didn't dare question the logic....

Does the Mrs have a car too? Could also try multicar?


----------



## Kerr

Mine also went up a bit this year, by 20% on its own. 

Someone reversed into her MX5 before we sold it. The repair for that was £700 claimed on the other person's insurance. 

We're named on each other's policies and adding her no-fault accident on to my policy added a whole £50. My own insurance had gone from £200 to £240 without her claim. So it's now £290 with her claim. 

That's a 45% increase in total.


----------



## uberbmw

Mine went up by £3! but I'm still calling them as I found it cheaper elsewhere, you need to play them against each other to get a decent deal or move on to someone else.


----------



## James_R

Mine has gone up again with Admiral, I'm never happy at the renewal price, and always have to ring them to moan, but they seem to sort it out then.

Best price and insurance cover this year is Aviva at the moment.
Type R and MINI Cooper insured for £421
Protected NCD


----------



## Kerr

Did everyone else know that the price comparison sites are actually owned by certain insurance companies? 

They all know exactly what you're getting quoted from elsewhere.


----------



## Will_G

Which sites are these Kerr?

I just use compare the market each year. They store the details quick run through make sure nothing has changed and then get a quote. Every year it's went down


----------



## Darlofan

Kerr said:


> Did everyone else know that the price comparison sites are actually owned by certain insurance companies?
> 
> They all know exactly what you're getting quoted from elsewhere.


I've heard of comparison sites getting paid comission from certain companies. There was a fuss last year over energy firms paying for their results to show first.

Ive noticed doing mine and wife's this year that the price rises from the quote on the comparison site when you get transferred to the insurance companies site. Also rises if you get quote but wait a few days before taking it out.

Last time with mine I had quotes a few weeks before renewal and then went to renew the day before it was due to find they'd all risen. I suspect they know the day before you're more likely to just take it out.


----------



## MDC250

Go Compare is owned by Esure.

Compare the Market is the BGL Group.

Confused.com is part of the Admiral Group.


----------



## Kerr

MDC250 said:


> Go Compare is owned by Esure.
> 
> Compare the Market is the BGL Group.
> 
> Confused.com is part of the Admiral Group.


I couldn't remember off the top of my head, but I was surprised when I heard what really went on.

You think you're taking yourself off into an independent comparison site, yet you're just playing into their hands.


----------



## DrEskimo

uberbmw said:


> Mine went up by £3! but I'm still calling them as I found it cheaper elsewhere, you need to play them against each other to get a decent deal or move on to someone else.


This...

Do it every year with pretty much everything. Broadband, TV, mobile, insurance, gas supplier....

I cant remember the last time I paid the full renewal price!



Kerr said:


> I couldn't remember off the top of my head, but I was surprised when I heard what really went on.
> 
> You think you're taking yourself off into an independent comparison site, yet you're just playing into their hands.


How much of this is an actual issue if you get cheaper renewal though? I also aways ring the other companies not part of comparison sites. Most are a waste of time, but lately I've got very good quotes from DirectLine.


----------



## bigmac3161

My renewal quote was £620 which they dropped to £540 when I rang and complained surprise surprise. 5 mins on money supermarket and admiral quoted me £387 worked for me.


----------



## Kerr

DrEskimo said:


> How much of this is an actual issue if you get cheaper renewal though? I also aways ring the other companies not part of comparison sites. Most are a waste of time, but lately I've got very good quotes from DirectLine.


Companies are bidding for your custom knowing what others are quoting. They aren't giving you their lowest quote, they'll just beat the other quotes. The other company don't have the same information.

They've got an unfair advantage.


----------



## DrEskimo

Kerr said:


> Companies are bidding for your custom knowing what others are quoting. They aren't giving you their lowest quote, they'll just beat the other quotes. The other company don't have the same information.
> 
> They've got an unfair advantage.


True, but you do also state what your renewal quote is for whoever your current provider is anyway?

If different comparison sites are owned by different groups, could you circumvent this issue by just using all the different sites...? Kinda of defeats the object of the the comparison site but never mind....!

In fact I've just had an idea....comparison of comparison sites....."Incepsurance" (I'm going to trademark that...)...


----------



## Paul04

was with Adrian Flux and they couldn't beat Aviva's price. Also Aviva is on Quidco so also got £50 cash back. 

Mine went up £50 but with the cash back I'm paying the same as last year!


----------



## ianrobbo1

I use all the "comparison" sites, and if you can try and insure toward the end of the month, and call the cheapest, as they often have targets to meet and you may get some discount, "same as buying a car" I dropped mine from over £400 to £229 this way, also if you have a relative with a good driving record "mum or dad" they will often make a fair bit of difference to the price as a named driver, make sure you describe your employment accurately, this matters a lot, I'm an HGV driver, you DON'T want me on your policy as a "named driver," for some reason my girlfriend who works in a shop is a "supermarket shop assistant" though if she was to put "supermarket petrol station assistant" it goes up!! go figure??


----------



## insanejim69

Also its cheaper to have your car insured as 'kept on public road' rather than 'driveway' these days. Apparently a car is far more likely to be stolen from a driveway than from on street parking (they know what house the keys are in) Seems to be good lately for folks in Aberdeen, where car theft is very high atm. 

Even though I don't have a driveway, I tried it to see, and if I had it selected that my car was kept on a driveway it increased my premium by £139 a year !! 

James


----------



## Pezza4u

I follow the MSE guide and try all the comparison sites, then Aviva and Direct Line. The latter 2 are always the most expensive.

I have just insured the missus new car with Diamond and I find it's cheaper going direct.

As Admiral own Confused.com they always have the cheapest quotes on there compared to the other comparison sites. I then try the cashback sites, but they tend to me more expensive. In the end I went on to the Diamond website and did a brand new quote, it was cheaper than all of the others.

I have also found that if you change things like the excess or mileage and generate the quote, then change it back again the price is sometimes lower than what it originally was! If that made sense! I've done that a few times now and it's like the system knows you want it cheaper so happily obliges!


----------



## macca666

insanejim69 said:


> Also its cheaper to have your car insured as 'kept on public road' rather than 'driveway' these days. Apparently a car is far more likely to be stolen from a driveway than from on street parking (they know what house the keys are in) Seems to be good lately for folks in Aberdeen, where car theft is very high atm.
> 
> Even though I don't have a driveway, I tried it to see, and if I had it selected that my car was kept on a driveway it increased my premium by £139 a year !!
> 
> James


Don't know if that's the same everywhere Jim as I check this every year.

In order of cheapest for me it was driveway, public road then garage.

I find it bizarre that if I keep my car overnight in my locked and secured garage it costs me more than it does to park it either in front of the garage or directly outside my house out on the street!!!


----------



## Rayaan

Pezza4u said:


> I follow the MSE guide and try all the comparison sites, then Aviva and Direct Line. The latter 2 are always the most expensive.
> 
> I have just insured the missus new car with Diamond and I find it's cheaper going direct.
> 
> As Admiral own Confused.com they always have the cheapest quotes on there compared to the other comparison sites. I then try the cashback sites, but they tend to me more expensive. In the end I went on to the Diamond website and did a brand new quote, it was cheaper than all of the others.
> 
> I have also found that if you change things like the excess or mileage and generate the quote, then change it back again the price is sometimes lower than what it originally was! If that made sense! I've done that a few times now and it's like the system knows you want it cheaper so happily obliges!


I also follow the MSE guide and then go to Aviva and Directline. I tend to go on TopcashbackCompare instead of Quotezone though as the prices are the same but you can get cashback on some of the insurance companies.

But then I take it a step further and call up Chris Knott and Adrian Flux


----------



## MDC250

Rayaan said:


> I also follow the MSE guide and then go to Aviva and Directline. I tend to go on TopcashbackCompare instead of Quotezone though as the prices are the same but you can get cashback on some of the insurance companies.
> 
> But then I take it a step further and call up Chris Knott and Adrian Flux


Chris Knott have to date always been able to get me there in the end. Just a shame have to go off to price up elsewhere before having the discussion.

Also like a lot of brokers/insurers always keen to sell me breakdown cover. Lots of manufacturers throw in breakdown cover if you service your car with them so bit naughty to try when it's a make of car they know this will likely apply to.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Kerr said:


> Mine also went up a bit this year, by 20% on its own.
> 
> Someone reversed into her MX5 before we sold it. The repair for that was £700 claimed on the other person's insurance.
> 
> We're named on each other's policies and adding her no-fault accident on to my policy added a whole £50. My own insurance had gone from £200 to £240 without her claim. So it's now £290 with her claim.
> 
> That's a 45% increase in total.


This is nothing but a money making piece of company ruling. Just because company A can charge it out, companies B and C follow suit etc.

Absolute no reason for a non fault accident to affect your premium. - If someone wants to provide a valid reason for this type of nonfault accident hiking the premium, I'm all ears. :tumbleweed:


----------



## DrEskimo

The_Bouncer said:


> This is nothing but a money making piece of company ruling. Just because company A can charge it out, companies B and C follow suit etc.
> 
> Absolute no reason for a non fault accident to affect your premium. - If someone wants to provide a valid reason for this type of nonfault accident hiking the premium, I'm all ears. :tumbleweed:


It's the same as every other risk factor. People who report to have non fault accidents have an X amount increase in risk of making a claim. The premium merely reflects this risk.


----------



## Shiny

This may help http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5097517&postcount=13


----------



## The_Bouncer

DrEskimo said:


> It's the same as every other risk factor. People who report to have non fault accidents have an X amount increase in risk of making a claim. The premium merely reflects this risk.


All came about from Information taken from C.U.E database someone had deduced that because a car gets whacked into i.e non fault then the policyholder should have their premiums increased because the Insurance company decide that same policyholder will make a claim in the future.

Really !!!

I'd like to see such data, including timepsans.

Whilst I fully understand that if someone parks their car with the back end hanging out over a roundabout, then the probability is that it will get crashed into - whilst this would be seen as a non fault, it could be suggested the parked car had been a contributing factor to cause the accident. - These circumstance need investigating by an insurance company instead of letting a loaded computer 'ticklist' to spit out the next premium. - Such a car owner should be more responsible and the insurance co have every right to load premiums if they see it as an actual risk component factor.

However Doris who parks her car outside her house, she's having a few zzzz's and some toe rag side swipes her parked car - again a non fault accident - gets loaded with the same insurance renewal premium. - That's nonsense

For an Insurance company to say "Oh your cars been hit as non fault but we are going to increase your premiums as we believe your going to have an accident in the future and claim from us" - That's like errm well I've got two numbers on this weeks lottery ticket but next week I may get 5.

What I'd suggest is that if someone has a non fault accident i.e like Doris above, is that not only should her insurance company get the car repaired but also claim from the other party the increase in premium and/or any future costs/penalties attributed because of it.

Honestly, no other business like it.


----------



## Darlofan

Just renewed wife's insurance. Renewal was £126 more than last year. Used the comparison sites as I always do and got it £3 cheaper than last year which is ok but also annoying as an extra years no claims for her 7to8 has not made any difference. What I did try was to take myself off it as a named driver as I have 2 non fault accidents in last 5 years(1 in last 12mths) but it shot up by £80odd. So even with claims it's best to have a named driver.


----------



## Rayaan

I'm currently on an Admiral multicar policy so both cars need renewing next month.

The prices seem to have hiked up by £150 per car WTF?! Nothing has changed, in fact both cars have got older and lost value and I'm one year older with 1 year extra no claims. No idea what goes on with insurance prices here, may as well just shift them up and down as they please.

16 years NCD this year, obviously makes no difference!


----------



## MDC250

I'll leave this here for you...

http://www.lawgazette.co.uk/news/ab...ving-billions-in-claims-costs/5058366.article

So the obvious question in light of reducing numbers of:-

1. Claims. Fact
2. Legal costs for said reduced number of claims. Fact
3. Very minor rise in Insurance Ptemium Tax. Fact

Is why are Motor Insurers pushing the cost of premiums up?

I'd refer you to the shareholders for the answer


----------



## slee1977

Max protected no claims (9) paid £312 last year. Renewal was £900 when I had a no fault accident in year and did not claim through my insurance! Paid £298 through comparison site instead. Clearly didn't want my business.


----------



## Kerr

Over on other car forums there's been a lot of issues lately. A lot of quotes going through the roof, insurance companies not quoting for certain cars or not insuring drivers with RWD cars with no experience. 

Then there's a lot of people getting quoted with big excess charges. 

People already drive off when they hit your car, but who's going to hang around to own up knowing they have an £850 excess to pay for the accident? 

I'm not liking what I'm seeing at the moment.


----------



## DrEskimo

Doesn't make for great reading given that my S5 insurance is due next month...

28 with 9yrs no claims and no convictions. Was £350, so hoping it will be closer to £300, but reading this I'm ready to expect £600!!


----------



## fozzy

Just had a £30 refund on the wifes policy, we told the Co-Op shed had 8yrs ncb and we recieved a letter from them saying they'd looked her up on the insurers database and she actually had 9yrs. BONUS


----------



## Darlofan

fozzy said:


> Just had a £30 refund on the wifes policy, we told the Co-Op shed had 8yrs ncb and we recieved a letter from them saying they'd looked her up on the insurers database and she actually had 9yrs. BONUS


Imagine it the other way round. You tell you have 9 but actually only have 8. They'd not let you know then until a claim went in then refuse to pay out!!


----------



## Rayaan

Kerr said:


> Over on other car forums there's been a lot of issues lately. A lot of quotes going through the roof, insurance companies not quoting for certain cars or not insuring drivers with RWD cars with no experience.
> 
> Then there's a lot of people getting quoted with big excess charges.
> 
> People already drive off when they hit your car, but who's going to hang around to own up knowing they have an £850 excess to pay for the accident?
> 
> I'm not liking what I'm seeing at the moment.


Ive seen some of those too. My renewal hasn't come through yet and unlikely to come through until the last 20 days of my policy but its not looking good so far.

Ive tried the usual ones like direct line, LV and aviva that you can get a quote for 60 days before the starting date and its showing £1k+ for me. I only paid £453 last year and my spreadsheet (yes I made a spreadsheet of insurance prices :lol shows that last year, Aviva had given a quote for £600.

Oh dear


----------



## wish wash

I received a renewal this year, higher than last year. Did the comparison sites and the same insurer was £170 cheaper online . Rang them up and they said we had to check the policy as I must of put in something wrong online. 20 minutes later they did my renewal £20 cheaper than on the comparison site so I saved £190 total. 

Its one big rip off.


----------



## uberbmw

I have always found moneysupermarket always cheaper quotes than gocompare

also signed up at freemotorlegel.co.uk as I didn't choose legal cover this time after doing it forever


----------



## Alex_225

I've just had my renewal through from Esure who I have four policies with in total. 

First year they've sent me a renewal which I've had to ditch. Bearing in mind it's on my E class, so a 13 year old diesel saloon, I'm 34, have 9 years no claims and only insure for 8k a year. Their renewal came in at £800!! :doublesho:doublesho

I managed to get the price down to £500 but that still involved me taking my other half off the policy. She's 32 with no convictions but still put the policy up by over £200!! 

Must admit I've just got a quote from Hastings Direct for £407 with her added to the policy so I'll be giving Esure another call tomorrow to see if they can get the price down. You'd hope a customer with three other policies may be valued enough for them to make an effort and they've been the cheapest for the last four years or so!


----------



## millns84

Dreading my renewal next year - Always found insurers unwilling to negotiate if I've got a lower quote elsewhere but the last two years Tesco Insurance have been by some way the cheapest.

Increase in IPT won't have helped, but that's a few quid... Sounds like people are being asked for a LOT more.


----------



## Shiny

People with a renewal due in October saw an increase in 4% on the ipt rate as they missed the 3.5% rise in November last year. Renewals from November on wont be quite so bad and will only see a 0.5% ipt increase on last year.

Why the Government chose to implement the 0.5% rise from October and not just wait until November is beyond me.


----------



## Rayaan

Right then! My insurance renewal has come through for the 29th of November on both cars.

Last year I paid £735 with protected no claims 17 on mine and 13 on my wife's car

Its gone up to £890 for both but much cheaper than I can get elsewhere with decent excesses - Total £350 for me and £450 for my wife's car.

The cheapest I have had is £520 for my car from Bell but they want me to put a 3 month plug and play unit in and on my wife's car its £564 from Quotemehappy.com and they both had £500 excess on them.

The plan is to get on the phone and have a bit of a haggle and see what happens!


----------



## Rayaan

Update - phoned admiral about renewal - no details were changed on my part.

Price went down from £886.90 to £756.39. Literally took 5 minutes :lol: :thumb:

Well pleased, works out less than last year as both cars are on 12 month policies whereas the IS300h was on a 10 month policy last year


----------



## jk1714

Rayaan said:


> Update - phoned admiral about renewal - no details were changed on my part.
> 
> Price went down from £886.90 to £756.39. Literally took 5 minutes :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Well pleased, works out less than last year as both cars are on 12 month policies whereas the IS300h was on a 10 month policy last year


If only it was so easy everytime.


----------

